# Today's - Are these real or not - Contest Winnings



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I won these from a recent contest hosted here at ClubStogie. What say you? I think these are real fo'sho. Look at the nice triple caps, and if you could smell the nice berry/vanilla aroma coming from these cigars !!!! nothing ever smelled better.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1196237#post1196237


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:dr:dr:tu:tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Only way to tell is to smoke the ENTIRE thing an report back. :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

ewww the punishment... can I send the remnants to you for further inspection. I don't think a butt is all that would result from these stogies.

I think i just threw up a little bit thinking about smoking one of these.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Man I need to find a friend with a friend...anybody got friends?


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

The only way to tell for sure is to torch em!
If you don't taste the cocoa and horseshit, they are fake!:ss


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

khubli said:


> ewww the punishment... can I send the remnants to you for further inspection. I don't think a butt is all that would result from these stogies.
> 
> I think i just threw up a little bit thinking about smoking one of these.


Trust me I already got my russian roulette "winings". :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Good luck with _all _that.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Trust me I already got my russian roulette "winings". :tu


NIce.. I see a cyber herf in the making. These are definately poo sticks.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

glking said:


> The only way to tell for sure is to torch em!
> If you don't taste the cocoa and horseshit, they are fake!:ss


:tpd: :r To funny.... Good luck with those bad boys. :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't think I've ever seen a Montecristo with an anus before.


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

pnoon said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Montecristo with an anus before.


Ha! ... Anus cap.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

What flavor are the Montecristos? If they are pineapple, you got yerself some good ones.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

pnoon said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Montecristo with an anus before.


:tpd:

what the heck is that anyway??


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Montecristo with an anus before.


:tpd: Anused Monte's would be a first here.....

What does MRN say about sphincterized smokes? :ss


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

SaltyMcGee said:


> :tpd: Anused Monte's would be a first here.....
> 
> What does MRN say about sphincterized smokes? :ss


'Sphincterized Smokes' was the name of my band in high school! We rocked!

j/k


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

cricky101 said:


> 'Sphincterized Smokes' was the name of my band in high school! We rocked!
> 
> j/k


:r:chk


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great contest winnings - I think.
:r:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

pnoon said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Montecristo with an anus before.


Thanks for my morning laugh Peter. Can you say White Owl. :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Cigars with anal cavities!!!
How cool!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Montecristo with an anus before.


Fluck.. and I thought they were just innies...

Anal cavaties.. that about describes it.. Thanks for the laugh Peter.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> What flavor are the Montecristos? If they are pineapple, you got yerself some good ones.


More like raspberries... are they still good ones?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Thanks for my morning laugh Peter. Can you say White Owl. :r


Never seen a white owl before.. now I know :]


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

cricky101 said:


> 'Sphincterized Smokes' was the name of my band in high school! We rocked!


I heard you guys were crap.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Montecristo with an anus before.


:r

He was supposed to make a pig tail, but used the wrong reference point by a few inches


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Smoke all 3 of them at once, if their is a pineapple one it will be like smoking a pina colada. :tu:tu


:r


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Uh...seriously man...you should probably see a doctor about that...:r


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

Darrell really knows his White Owls one is Pineapple. lol i am still getting a good laugh out of this one. Hope rack likes his as well


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Montecristo with an anus before.


:r:r:r Dangit Peter!! You owe me a monitor!!


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

WTF ? :r


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

We keep trying to tell maddman those are fakes but he continues to spend $15.oo each for them and stink up the place when he smokes 'em. He says they are real because of the "twang". He even brought some to a puff puff pass we had and did not understand why we didn't want any of his " '98 Monte #4's".


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I beg your pardon, THAT! is a Triple Anus
or Ani..........

BWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

FEAR THE
:chk:chk
CHICKEN



cricky101 said:


> Ha! ... Anus cap.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> :r:r:r Dangit Peter!! You owe me a monitor!!


So sorry, Brother.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Trust me I already got my russian roulette "winings". :tu


what, no pics?


----------

